# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH 8iu, 6 days a week, and IGF1LR3 10mcg

## __DevilDog__

To gain muscle mass while on HGH, how high do the dosages have to be (between 6 and 10 ius a day?) About IGF1, do i shoot it IM post workout or before my workout? I have been shooting it before my workout, and get a great pump from it. Thanks for the help.

----------


## PT

> To gain muscle mass while on HGH, how high do the dosages have to be (between 6 and 10 ius a day?) About IGF1, do i shoot it IM post workout or before my workout? I have been shooting it before my workout, and get a great pump from it. Thanks for the help.


depending on your age anywere between 5 and 10iu should help you gain muscle mass. if i were you i would start out at 4ius and raise it 1iu every week until you hit your dose you want to stay at. as for igf, its best when shot pwo. i usually shoot two injections or 50mcgs for a total of 100mcgs a day.

----------


## Mutation

I would say that for mass, you would want to work your way upto 8-10iu/pwo. I personally think 10mcg of IGF is a waste of time, syringes, and money. If you are going to use it, then bump it upto an adequate dose. There are probably a few stickies that can give you an idea.

----------


## Gear

I would say a minimum effective LR3 dose would be 40 - 50mcg.

-Gear

----------


## __DevilDog__

sorry about the miscalculation, I fill up the 1 ml insulin syringe and inject that. So i will do it pwo like you said. Can IGF1 be taken daily for a long time period like HGH? or should I cycle it?

----------


## PT

> sorry about the miscalculation, I fill up the 1 ml insulin syringe and inject that. So i will do it pwo like you said. Can IGF1 be taken daily for a long time period like HGH? or should I cycle it?


cycle it. i like to go 4 weeks on 4 off. as fot the amount of hgh, like i said that depends on your age. if your 50+ years old you can easily get away with 5ius of hgh but if your in your 20's you'll probably need 7+ius.

----------


## Pinnacle

> To gain muscle mass while on HGH, how high do the dosages have to be (between 6 and 10 ius a day?) About IGF1, do i shoot it IM post workout or before my workout? I have been shooting it before my workout, and get a great pump from it. Thanks for the help.


You are going to get very little growth running HGH *without* Testosterone . High dose HGH ( 8+ iu's per day) coupled with testosterone is how you will grow. Myself, along with many friends have been down that experimental road.
Just trying to save you some money and frustration

If you are just looking to use HGH for fat loss, healthier tendons ect... stick with 4 iu's per day

----------


## PT

> You are going to get very little growth running HGH *without* Testosterone . High dose HGH ( 8+ iu's per day) coupled with testosterone is how you will grow. Myself, along with many friends have been down that experimental road.
> Just trying to save you some money and frustration
> 
> If you are just looking to use HGH for fat loss, healthier tendons ect... stick with 4 iu's per day


i agree with this. i have seen many people dissapointed with the results of there hgh cycle because they didnt run steroids with it. if you want to bulk with hgh then steroids are a must in my mind. you should always try to get at least one long cycle of steroids or 2 smaller cycles in with every hgh cycle when bulking.

----------


## __DevilDog__

Will do! i been always trying to find away to increase muscle mass without steroids , but at the end of the day tesosterone is the muscle building ingredient. I like the idea of running short 4 to 6 week cycles. Thanks for all the feedback.

----------


## PT

> Will do! i been always trying to find away to increase muscle mass without steroids, but at the end of the day tesosterone is the muscle building ingredient. I like the idea of running short 4 to 6 week cycles. Thanks for all the feedback.


if your going to run 4-6 week cycles then your best bet is something like test prop or suspension, d-bol and npp

----------


## __DevilDog__

I am gonna run anavar at around 40 mg daily, and have some test cyprionate. what should my dosage be for a week on test?

----------


## PT

> I am gonna run anavar at around 40 mg daily, and have some test cyprionate. what should my dosage be for a week on test?


the cyp wont work for a 4-6 week cycle. it takes to long for levels to become steady and you'll be stopping when there just leveling out. go with a faster ester like prop

----------


## Pinnacle

> the cyp wont work for a 4-6 week cycle. it takes to long for levels to become steady and you'll be stopping when there just leveling out. go with a faster ester like prop


I agree. For shorter cycles, Prop is a must.

Keep in mind HGH takes several months to kick in. With that said, you need to start the HGH 3 months prior to starting your cycle, so when the HGH has kicked in, you'll get the synergy of the two drugs. By week 12 when the HGH has kicked in, and you are about to start your cycle of Prop, your HGH dose should be 8 iu's a day or more.

----------


## dlovefitness

ohSo 3 months prior take gh?....could you do gh and igf-1.

----------

